# From DirecTV to Dish



## werinshades (Oct 11, 2007)

Made the switch today, but did my homework prior to switching so I know what to look for and ask for. Been with DirecTV since Sept. 2007, bought the Super Fan and MLB packages every year, no discount requested so I paid the full boat. After the Versus fiasco and price increases, thought it was time to shop around. I have two 2 TV's, 1 is HD...had an HR20, and a H11 receiver, paid $199 for the HR20 when I signed. DirecTV package was Premier, HD plus HD Extra, DVR, DirecTV Protection Plan...current bill $148.27. Called D* and told them Dish was offereing a nice deal, and being a loyal customer, was their any promotions that I qualified for? Answer was $4.95 off for 3 months...hung up and called Dish.
Dish offer:Their HD-DVR VIP722K, HD 211K no charge. I broke down my savings for any DirecTV customers considering a switch. I used my current bill of $148.27 as my starting point. Dish's current promotions includes..Everything Package includes all the HD's even the ones we pay for under the HD Extra Pack ($100), with $15 off for 12 months...Free HBO & Showtime ($20) for 3 months...free Service Plan ($6) or 6 months. If you know someone with Dish, you can get a $50 off your first bill, they get $5 off for 10 months, plus 5 free PPV movies. If you sign up for paperless billing & give a credit or debit card for billing, you also get 5 free PPV movies. Here's my breakdown of savings over a 24 month commitment with Dish:

Current DirecTV Bill: $148.27

First 3 months: $87.99/month (Free HBO & Showtime, Everything Package-$15 off, Free Service Plan)...Savings over DirecTV : $60.28 x 3 months...$180.84

Months 3-6: $107.99/month (Everything Package-$15 off, Free Service Plan)..Savings Over DirecTV: $40.28 x 3 months...$120.84

Months 6-12: $113.99/month (Everything Package-$15 off)...Savings over DirecTV: $34.28 x 6 months..$205.68

Months 12-24: $128.99/month (No Discounts) Savings over DirecTV: $19.28 x 12 months...$231.36

DISH Total Savings over DirecTV (24 month commitment)...$738.72


I am being charged $7 for the extra HD box in the basement for the entire commitment. My installation went well, they added a pole mount to my current Slimline 5 mast (too thick for Dish) very secure , installed a 1000.2 dish which is much smaller and lighter. No independent contractor came for install, actual Dish installer in Dish van with Dish coveralls on and a van full of Dish equipment. Had an installer out Saturday, who wanted to put up a whole new dish assembly making my house look like a radar station. I declined, and had a different installer today. I've had Comcast then DirecTV, now Dish and must say Dish installers win hands down with professionalism, neatness, made sure I understood everything. Even told me the three satellites I am aiming towards (110,119,129). Showed me signal strengths of all before he left as well. I have many more HD channels than before, DVR is a breeze to operate. When I buy a new TV i'll be all set. 
Before I did call, I asked myself what will I miss with DirecTV? MLB package NFL Superfan....the costs were getting way out of control. $400 for Superfan this year? I can do alot more with my money. I feel like a I made a smart choice, each individual has to add up the costs. Hello Dish....


----------



## werinshades (Oct 11, 2007)

DirecTV charged $199 for their HR20 HD-DVR (Which is non-refundable), while Dish charged $0....in my opinion a true "leased" receiver. I'm sure i'll be subject to price increase next Februrary with Dish, but i'm sure DirecTV will have the an increase as well. I did call DirecTV to check on my contract expiration date, and somehow it was reset to Sept. 12,2010. I signed on Sept. 2007, and they told me it was an error because their are no 36 month agreements. Still have all the original agreements, made no plan changes etc....they kindly reset it. 
I can't say I was unhappy with DirecTV, but the arrogant stance they have taken over Versus, elimination of a few channels (Glad to have HBO Comedy back!), and of course not being able to work with me to retain a customer, made me re-think my TV budget. MLB package is going to be $194 this year, which isn't too bad considering you can watch games almost every day during the season. NFL Superfan is going to be around $400 (I include HD feeds), and that to me is out of control. When I left Comcast, I miss certain aspects of their programming (On Demand), but DirecTV and Dish quickly realized the need for this and both have it now. MLB package is nice to have, but not a deal breaker. I was setting up my favorites last night, and didn't realize how many HD channels Dish has. 
I'm sorry for the long posts, but I know their are quite a few DirecTV subscribers who read these forums looking for pros and cons. I have read this forum regularly and waited until the new 129 satellite went up so I wouldn't need a wing dish. It appears my patience has paid off as I now have all the HD channels I could possibly need. I have read the complaints that people have, and decided to check into it for myself. Even though I don't have a 2nd HD TV, I decided to get a 2nd HD receiver anyway. I understand with both DirecTV and Dish, if I added one later, it would extend my contract (see, I pay attention..lol). Thanks for all the information I have read over the past few months. It made me a much wiser consumer. Hope to help out some one with my long winded postings..lol


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

DirecTV?


----------



## wafflejuice (Jun 13, 2009)

Another great thing about Dish is that the 211k can be turned into a single-tuner HD DVR with your own external hard drive and a 1 time activation fee of $40 with no increase in your monthly fees.


----------



## werinshades (Oct 11, 2007)

wafflejuice said:


> Another great thing about Dish is that the 211k can be turned into a single-tuner HD DVR with your own external hard drive and a 1 time activation fee of $40 with no increase in your monthly fees.


 Did not know that, thanks :joy:


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

werinshades said:


> Did not know that, thanks :joy:


And that $40 is a per account fee allowing you to add 211K's with EHD's in the future without having to pay the fee again.


----------



## werinshades (Oct 11, 2007)

My continuing soap opera continues. Received my "we are sorry you cancelled" phone call today and it was a little interesting. Rep asks me why I left DirecTV and explained the reasons...price, continued stalemate on Versus, more HD channels etc. So the rep says "oh I can take care of that for you, let's downgrade your package"..: He continues to rattle off what a great customer I was blah blah blah, and I hear the key strokes from his computer in the background. I was silent for a moment as he told me he signed me up for the next lowest package and I advided him I never agreed to anything, my account is closed. The rep then said "since you didn't say no, I assumed you agreed to the terms". I laughed and said politely, "no thank you sir, your dish is off my roof, the boxes are packed up and ready to go, i'm now a Dish customer". Hopefully, the calls have ended...lol


----------



## tanside (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats, welcome to the club, i'm a new member on this board, but have been using Dish Network since 1996. I've been around the competitors at friends houses for years, including cable, but haven't really seen anything that would make me jump ship, and haven't had any bad experiences with customer service.


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

werinshades, I had a slightly different experience. D*installers that I had were decent guys who knew how to do their job. Playing CSR roulette often bears positive results (free this, free that, $5-$10 off for 3/6 months). Both of my HD DVRs I got for free (this and more HD channels at the time was main reason I switched to D*). Right now D* offers fewer HD channels, but I'm hoping for that to change soon. However if they'll make me wait for too long I might consider switching back to E*. I've been with both networks since 1996 and have to say it's very much comparable for most parts.

Just sharing my 2c.


----------



## ExtremerNC (Jul 12, 2007)

Im thinking of switching to Dish Network too. I've had no problems with Directv at all and still say they are some of the best to talk to over the phone. My only reason for contemplating switching is costs. Our family is starting a budget and looking anywhere to cut costs.


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

ExtremerNC said:


> Im thinking of switching to Dish Network too. I've had no problems with Directv at all and still say they are some of the best to talk to over the phone. My only reason for contemplating switching is costs. Our family is starting a budget and looking anywhere to cut costs.


I have been with Dish over for about a year now from Direct, I am saving about four dollars a month with Dish, but I am enjoying the channel selection I am getting. the one nice thing with pricing when it comes to dish is they do have some lower end packages with a nice selection of channels. Do some research, make sure you can still get things you would want and good luck!!


----------



## werinshades (Oct 11, 2007)

Art said:


> werinshades, I had a slightly different experience. D*installers that I had were decent guys who knew how to do their job. Playing CSR roulette often bears positive results (free this, free that, $5-$10 off for 3/6 months). Both of my HD DVRs I got for free (this and more HD channels at the time was main reason I switched to D*). Right now D* offers fewer HD channels, but I'm hoping for that to change soon. However if they'll make me wait for too long I might consider switching back to E*. I've been with both networks since 1996 and have to say it's very much comparable for most parts.
> 
> Just sharing my 2c.


My D* installers were contract installers and needless to say, it didn't go very well. My installation wasn't anything diifficult, but took them 6 hours. Dish installer came out, looked and acted professional, and yes most of the work was done for him so he even said this would be a breeze. From what I read about D*, it appears the new D12 satellite won't be offering many new broadcast HD channels, but will be adding new PPV and 3D PPV channels. That was not acceptable to me, plus the costs.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

werinshades said:


> DirecTV charged $199 for their HR20 HD-DVR (Which is non-refundable), while Dish charged $0....in my opinion a true "leased" receiver. I'm sure i'll be subject to price increase next Februrary with Dish, but i'm sure DirecTV will have the an increase as well. I did call DirecTV to check on my contract expiration date, and somehow it was reset to Sept. 12,2010. I signed on Sept. 2007, and they told me it was an error because their are no 36 month agreements. Still have all the original agreements, made no plan changes etc....they kindly reset it.
> I can't say I was unhappy with DirecTV, but the arrogant stance they have taken over Versus, elimination of a few channels (Glad to have HBO Comedy back!), and of course not being able to work with me to retain a customer, made me re-think my TV budget. MLB package is going to be $194 this year, which isn't too bad considering you can watch games almost every day during the season. NFL Superfan is going to be around $400 (I include HD feeds), and that to me is out of control. When I left Comcast, I miss certain aspects of their programming (On Demand), but DirecTV and Dish quickly realized the need for this and both have it now. MLB package is nice to have, but not a deal breaker. I was setting up my favorites last night, and didn't realize how many HD channels Dish has.
> I'm sorry for the long posts, but I know their are quite a few DirecTV subscribers who read these forums looking for pros and cons. I have read this forum regularly and waited until the new 129 satellite went up so I wouldn't need a wing dish. It appears my patience has paid off as I now have all the HD channels I could possibly need. I have read the complaints that people have, and decided to check into it for myself. Even though I don't have a 2nd HD TV, I decided to get a 2nd HD receiver anyway. I understand with both DirecTV and Dish, if I added one later, it would extend my contract (see, I pay attention..lol). Thanks for all the information I have read over the past few months. It made me a much wiser consumer. Hope to help out some one with my long winded postings..lol


I am pretty much in the same boat. I can't say I'm terribly unhappy with DirecTV, but I'm probably going to be switching for a couple reasons. One is the escalating cost and the chance to get some up front discounts in the switch to Dish. The other is DVR. I've been a DirecTV customer for almost 8 years and have never been offered a DVR for less than the current $199.99 upgrade fee. I'd love to get DVR service, but I'm not going to pay DirecTV $200 and also a monthly fee to do so. I'll miss MLB Network in HD, but not much difference after that. I don't get any of the premium sports packages, so that's not an issue either.


----------



## Super Dave (Mar 5, 2010)

werinshades said:


> My continuing soap opera continues. Received my "we are sorry you cancelled" phone call today and it was a little interesting. Rep asks me why I left DirecTV and explained the reasons...price, continued stalemate on Versus, more HD channels etc. So the rep says "oh I can take care of that for you, let's downgrade your package"..: He continues to rattle off what a great customer I was blah blah blah, and I hear the key strokes from his computer in the background. I was silent for a moment as he told me he signed me up for the next lowest package and I advided him I never agreed to anything, my account is closed. The rep then said "since you didn't say no, I assumed you agreed to the terms". I laughed and said politely, "no thank you sir, your dish is off my roof, the boxes are packed up and ready to go, i'm now a Dish customer". Hopefully, the calls have ended...lol


These companies just don't get it, when the call is made to cancel because you have switched it is generally too late. They have a record and know if you have called and asked for a reduction in fees or a deal. When I call and ask if there is something that can be done to save a few dollars I am being sincere, what are you offering? They even respond if you call to cancel you will get a great deal, I respond if I call to cancel it is too late, I have switched.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Super Dave said:


> These companies just don't get it, when the call is made to cancel because you have switched it is generally too late. They have a record and know if you have called and asked for a reduction in fees or a deal. When I call and ask if there is something that can be done to save a few dollars I am being sincere, what are you offering? They even respond if you call to cancel you will get a great deal, I respond if I call to cancel it is too late, I have switched.


Excellent post!

I totally agree it's like oh your now going to give me a better deal?.You snooze,you lose!.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

They are still banking on a complacent majority.

It is up to us to prove them wrong, by complaining.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

bnborg said:


> They are still banking on a complacent majority.
> 
> It is up to us to prove them wrong, by complaining.


Complaining does little. I subscribe to the 'squeaking wheel gets this grease theory", however it does not work with Directv. Complain to them and they 'might' offer you a $3 credit for 3 months. They ignore your complaint of not enough HD channels, slow DVR's price too high etc....

Instead of complaining Vote with your pocketbook. When Directv or Dish lose enough $$$ they will start to take notice of what they are doing wrong.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes, cancelling is the final complaint. It is important to take the time to tell tham why you are cancelling. This is the time that the right people, marketing, might actually listen.

On the other hand, it can be surprising how far a little politeness can go in asking the right way. Instead of threatening to cancel and go to DirecTV, I simply said I would have to examine my options. They said I could upgrade to HD and get a 722 for no cost, except subscription fees.


----------



## David_NC (Apr 13, 2007)

bnborg said:


> Yes, cancelling is the final complaint. It is important to take the time to tell tham why you are cancelling. This is the time that the right people, marketing, might actually listen.
> 
> On the other hand, it can be surprising how far a little politeness can go in asking the right way. Instead of threatening to cancel and go to DirecTV, I simply said I would have to examine my options. They said I could upgrade to HD and get a 722 for no cost, except subscription fees.


Sometimes, it takes a bit of work. After three phone calls to standard CSR's and second level reps, I sent an email to the CEO email address. I described my dissatisfaction with not treating current customers as well as new customers, the deal that Time-Warner was offering, etc. I got an email offering much more than I was initially asking, with no upfront costs, minimal commitment, etc. I now have two 722k's (installed today) instead of a 625 and a 322. I'm happy with how it turned out, as I got the receivers I wanted (HD DVR's) with the service I wanted (Dish).


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

A very long story, which I'll spare you...

I was trapped with Directv for over a year.

The lag was awful, and the user interface horrid.

It's better than it used to be, but DISH is the company for me.

After i got a great CSR, they were here less than 24 hours later.
I'm sooo happy!

I had Dish since '96, but a divorce and move made it financially easier to go with Direct,and I was never happy. The lag is a joke. To change channels takes FOREVER...

Now, seriously, both services say they have the most HD. Directv DID have my locals in HD, but i barely watch the networks.. but still....

Who really is the leader in that regard?

All I know is that I'm very happy to be away from Directv, and back with Dish!


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

werinshades said:


> My D* installers were contract installers and needless to say, it didn't go very well. My installation wasn't anything diifficult, but took them 6 hours. Dish installer came out, looked and acted professional, and yes most of the work was done for him so he even said this would be a breeze. From what I read about D*, it appears the new D12 satellite won't be offering many new broadcast HD channels, but will be adding new PPV and 3D PPV channels. That was not acceptable to me, plus the costs.


My D* installers were so awful, that it took them a MONTH to install things correctly. Every time I called the local company they seemed allegedly drunk out of their minds. They gave me tons of free programming for a long time, but I have had nothing but bad experiences with Directv.

DISH was here within 15 hours of me calling, and had everything set up in less than 20 minutes!
..AND NO LAG! Their equipment is a joke!

Now, DISH, just get my locals in HD, and I'll be perfectly happy (the one thing D* did have).


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

nneptune said:


> A very long story, which I'll spare you...
> 
> I was trapped with Directv for over a year.
> 
> ...


I just make the switch from Direct to Dish this week with the help and advice of some members here. Thanks all. I'm not ready to give a full review yet because my HT receiver bit the dust just before the install. I can comment on the speed of the 722k though. *Now this is how it's SUPPOSED to be!!!* I don't know how DTV screwed up so bad with their DVR's but the snails pace these operate at, lost me as a customer. The 722k just responds immediately to all commands. Why should it have to be any other way?


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

How's the HD picture quality compared with D*?


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

Ira Lacher said:


> How's the HD picture quality compared with D*?


Still too early to tell. It's hooked up direct with component right now. Once I get my HT receiver back, I'll hook it up with HDMI. So far it looks fine through component though.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> How's the HD picture quality compared with D*?


I'm watching HBO right now, and the quality is fantastic!

It looks just as good as D*, which has some excellent looking HD content...
some channels actually look better to me on DISH.

Good, I'm so glad the damn lag is gone! DISH's receiver switch to everything immediately. I'm really glad to be a customer again. It's like seeing an old friend again, in a sick, technical kind of way!!!


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

The quality of the HD channels on the eastern arc 61.5 - 72 - 77 are amazing,New Dish Network customer with 211K and external hard drive.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

My girlfriend confirmed it today.
The last time we watched HD TV together was when I was stuck with D* (a very bad year all around).

Today I had DiSH on, and she was amazed at the picture quality!


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been with Dish almost 2 years, and "thought" about switching to Direct or back to TWC when I got the recent letter saying my Dish needed to be realigned. I keep hearing about "all" the HD TWC keeps adding... then I was in Sam's Club today and there were DirectTV salesman at the front of the store... I stood there listening for 5 minutes "ALL 170 of our stations are transmitted in HD, and all content is HD; only 60 or 70 stations are HD on Dish...." I laughed, the I argued... basically he had no clue... if I signed up on the spot, he'd guarantee my rate would not exceed $91 for the rest of my life... (with 3 receivers and 3 movie channels). That sounded appealing, but I assume since he had no clue about HD content, he probably had no clue about pricing... I continued shopping.

Now that I've done more research, I'm getting my Dish realigned, so I can get a couple more HD stations...


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Matt9876 said:


> The quality of the HD channels on the eastern arc 61.5 - 72 - 77 are amazing,New Dish Network customer with 211K and external hard drive.


Not all of them.

I get frequent dropouts of my HD Locals, on 61.5, E*12, TP3, S11. I just lost most of NCIS. Irritating, to say the least.


----------

